# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εικόνας-'Ηχου & Φωτισμού >  >  Τελικός ενισχυτής Class A με την 6C33

## lazarost

Αγαπητοί φίλοι .
Από σήμερα έχω ξεκινήσει ένα νέο project για την κατασκευή ενός νέου λαμπάτου   ενισχυτή ,που θα κοσμήσει το σαλόνι μου , σε καθαρή τάξη Α με μια τρίοδο ανά κανάλι.
Η συγκεκριμένη λυχνία είναι μια περίεργη και άσχημη  αλλά άκρος ενδιαφέρουσα λυχνία.
6C33 το όνομα της . 
Είναι μια Ρώσικη λυχνία που την χρησιμοποιούσαν σαν σταθεροποιητή τροφοδοσίας σε αεροπλάνα της Ρωσικής πολεμικής αεροπορίας(MIG25). Παρόλα αυτά όμως είναι μια πολύ καλή ποιοτική λυχνία που πιστεύω ότι μετά την 300Β , που την θεωρώ κορυφαία , είναι αυτή .
Το όλο κύκλωμα είναι πολύ απλό στην κατασκευή του χωρίς δυσκολίες και χωρίς κάποια δύσκολα υλικά εκτός από τον Μ/Τ  εξόδου ο οποίος είναι λίγο περίεργος. Η λυχνία αυτή θέλει 600Ω πρωτεύων Μ/Τ εξόδου σε 4,6 ή 8 Ω για μια λυχνία ή 1,2 ΚΩ όταν θα είναι δυο παράλληλα. Στην δικιά μου κατασκευή θα είναι με μια λυχνία.
Το στάδιο της προενίσχυσης είναι βασισμένο σε μια High End σχεδίαση από τον David Berning και συγκεκριμένα από τον Ρ-1 προενισχυτή . Βέβαια έχουν γίνει κάποιες αλλαγές σε υλικά για να επιτευχτεί το καλύτερο δυνατό αποτέλεσμα. Οι λυχνία του προενισχυτή είναι η 12ΑΧ7 η οποία έχει πολύ μεγάλο MU (100) πράγμα που την κάνει ιδανική για την περίπτωση της 6C33 διότι αυτή έχει μόλις  MU 6 και κάποιες άλλες που δοκιμάσαμε δεν μπορούσαν να την οδηγήσουν σωστά. Με είσοδο 400mv pp στην έξοδο της δεύτερης τριόδου έχουμε 11 Vpp με συνολική παραμόρφωση 0,1 % .
Μέχρι τώρα κάναμε δοκιμές στην αρχή με Simulation στον υπολογιστή και μετά στην πράξη μέχρι να φέρουμε το επιθυμητό αποτέλεσμα. Τώρα πλέον έχω ξεκινήσει την οργάνωση και την παραγγελία των υλικών . Όλα τα υλικά είναι από την RS για το λόγο του όταν κάποια στιγμή χρειαστώ κάποιο απλά με το Stock Number κάνω την παραγγελία.
Δυστυχώς στα μαγαζιά της γειτονιάς βρίσκεις σήμερα αυτό που θέλεις και μετά από ένα χρόνο όταν το ζητήσεις πάλι μπορεί να μην το έχουν.
Οι λυχνίες και οι Μ/Τ εξόδου είναι από γερμάνια.
Το κουτί είναι από Hong Kong
Από εδώ λυχνίες , βάσεις και πυκνωτές συζεύξεως www.tube-town.net
Από εδώ Μ/Τ εξόδου www.tubeland.de
Από εδώ το κουτί      http://www.vt4c.com/shop/program/main.php
Σχέδια ,υλικά ,μετρήσεις , σχέδια τυπωμένων  και διάφορες λεπτομέρειες θα τις δώσω αλλά λίγο υπομονή μέχρι να τελειώσω με την οργάνωση γιατί ακόμα είναι ένα μπάχαλο .

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Φίλε μου πρέπει να γνωρίζεις ότι η συγκεκριμένη λυχνία παρουσιάζει μεγάλες μεταβολές χαρακτηριστικών από τεμάχιο σε τεμάχιο και γι' αυτό το λόγο είναι ακατάλληλη για τοπολογία push-pull. Κάνει όμως για single-ended, αν βρεις κατάλληλο μετασχηματιστή εξόδου με το σωστό υπολογισμό και το σωστό διάκενο πυρήνα (επειδή περνα συνεχές ρεύμα από το πρωτεύον).

----------


## lazarost

Αν διαβασες παραπανω γραφω οτι ο ενισχυτης θα ειναι με μια λαμπα 6C33 αρα ειναι Single-End.
Ειναι σε ταξη Α και θα δινει περι τα 18 Watt.
Ο Μ/Τ εξοδου ειναι ειδικα φτιαγμενος για αυτην.

----------


## ReFas

> Η λυχνία αυτή θέλει 600Ω πρωτεύων Μ/Τ εξόδου σε 4,6 ή 8 Ω για μια λυχνία ή 1,2 ΚΩ όταν θα είναι δυο παράλληλα. Στην δικιά μου κατασκευή θα είναι με μια λυχνία.



Για σου Λάζαρε με τα ωραία σου  :Smile: 

Γιατι με δυο παράλληλα θέλει διπλάσια αντίσταση;
Τα έγραψες ανάποδα η είναι τυπογραφικό λάθος  :Confused1:

----------


## lazarost

Φιλε refa δεν εχω κανει λαθος.....
Αν βαλεις παραλληλα δυο λυχνιες απο αυτες πρεπει να βαλεις και το διπλασιο σε συνθετη αντισταση Μ/Τ εξοδου για καλυτερη προσαρμογη.
Αργοτερα το απογευμα θα ανεβασω και καποια σχεδια.

----------


## jan41

Παραλληλες 2 ιδιες λυχνιες , εχει σαν αποτελεσμα διπλασιο S , μισο rp , ιδιο μ ,διπλασιο σχεδον Ia , διπλασιασμος ισχυος [αν ειναι βαθμιδα ισχυος] και μισο το Ζ του μετασχ/στη εξοδου απο οτι η μια.

----------


## lazarost

Σχεδια για τροφοδοτικο , προενισχυτη και επιλογη εισοδου

----------


## lazarost

> Παραλληλες 2 ιδιες λυχνιες , εχει σαν αποτελεσμα διπλασιο S , μισο rp , ιδιο μ ,διπλασιο σχεδον Ia , διπλασιασμος ισχυος [αν ειναι βαθμιδα ισχυος] και μισο το Ζ του μετασχ/στη εξοδου απο οτι η μια.



Ναι σωστα και οχι αυτο που ειπα......... :Confused1: 
Κανονικα θελουν 300 Ω αλλα βαζουμε 400 γιατι δεν εχουμε βρει πιο μικρο.
Την ειπα την μαμακια μου.....χα χα χα
Πως τα καταφερα τωρα και την ειπα μην ρωτας.Αστο καλυτερα
Ενα μυαλο χειμωνα καλοκαιρι εχω.

----------


## ReFas

> Φιλε refa δεν εχω κανει λαθος.....
> Αν βαλεις παραλληλα δυο λυχνιες απο αυτες πρεπει να βαλεις και το διπλασιο σε συνθετη αντισταση Μ/Τ εξοδου για καλυτερη προσαρμογη.
> Αργοτερα το απογευμα θα ανεβασω και καποια σχεδια.



Mάλιστα... και άν βάλεις 4 παράλληλα βάζεις ακόμα μεγαλύτερη αντίσταση;
Λάζαρε είναι λαθος αυτο αλλά αν σου δουλεύει οκ.... απλά απο περιέργεια αν θέλεις πες μου αν το έχεις δει κάπου αυτό.

Καλές κατασκευές με τη χοντρή ρωσίδα...

----------


## lazarost

Ειπα οτι εκανα λαθος......αν δεν το ειδες.
Εχω δει υλοποιησεις με 2 6C33 παραλληλες με 1Κ2 Μ/Τ εξοδου.
Για 4 θα σε απογοητευσω δεν εχω βρει  :Rolleyes: 
Περα απο ολα αυτα ευχαριστω για την ευχη σου για την κατασκευη

----------


## lazarost

Το σχηματικο της βαθμιδας εξοδου

----------


## jan41

Aυτος ο πυκνωτης  C1 στο σχηματικο,, τι θελει εκει?? :Rolleyes:

----------


## lazarost

Ο πυκνωτης ειναι 100p και οχι 100n οπως τον εχω στο σχεδιο.
Ειναι αποζευκτικος στην αρνητικη τροφοδοσια του οδηγου πλεγματος μαζι με τον 10μ

----------


## jan41

Ναι γιατι με 100.000 πικο [100 νανο] παει η ac συνιστωσα :Smile:

----------


## lazarost

Στο τροφοδοτικο εγιναν καποιες αλλαγες.
Το νεο σχεδιο

----------


## lazarost

Μολις ηρθαν και τα πρωτα υλικα......

----------


## IOANNIS

καλησπερα!!! σημερα μου ηρθανε κατι λαμπες, και μεσα ειχε και μερικες 6c33c. θα ηθελα να φτιαξω ενα ενισχυτη με αυτες τις λαμπες. 
φιλε lazarost τον παραπανω ενισχυτη τον εφτιαξες? αν ναι πως ακουγετε?
αν παλι δεν τον εχεις φτιαξει, ηπαρχει κανενα δοκιμασμενο κυκλωμα SE, με αυτην την λαμπα που να μην χρειαζετε αλλαγες στην πορεια?????
ευχαριστω, και ελπιζω φιλε lazarost να μην υπαρχει προβλημα που εγραψα στο τοπικ σου!!!
http://www.imagecross.com/03/image-h...68DSC00579.JPG

----------


## lazarost

Ισως να εχω αργηση να δωσω πληροφοριες αλλα μην βαρατε :Rolleyes: 
Λοιπον καποιες φωτο απο την μεχρι τωρα δουλεια.
Θα τελειωσω και τα σχεδια και θα σας τα δωσω και αυτα φυσικα.....

----------


## lazarost

Λοιπον μερικα πραγματα για ολο το project.
Καταρχην για οποιον ενδειαφερετε να φτιαξει αυτον τον ενισχυτη θα τον παρακαλουσα να περιμενη λιγο μεχρι να τον τελειωσω
για να κανω και τις αναλογες μετατροπες που χρειαζετε.
Ηδη ειχα ενα μικρο προβλημα το οποιο βαιβεα λυθηκε.
Ο προενυσχητης που εχω με τις 12ΑΧ7 ειναι μια μετατροπη απο High End σχεδιαση του David Berning.
Εγιναν καποιες μετατροπες για να βγαλη μεγαλυτερη ταση εξοδου για να μπορεσει να οδηγηση την εξοδο αλλα δεν εγινε αυτο σωστα.
Η εξοδος 6C33 εχει το μειονεκτημα του οτι εχει πολυ χαμηλο MU (5-6) και αρκετα μεγαλη εσωτερικη χωριτηκοτητα μεταξυ ανοδου-οδηγου
ανοδου-καθοδου και οδηγου-καθοδου.
Οποτε οι 12ΑΧ7 δεν προσαρμοζουν ειδανικα και δεν εχουν την δυναμη να την οδηγησουν σωστα.
Το τμημα εξοδου για να βγαλει τα 15-18 W που θελω με την σχεδιαση που εχω (300V ανοδου και ρευμα 200mA) θελει περιπου τα 60-70 βολτ εισοδο.
Τετοια ταση ο προενισχυτης μου δεν την δινει.Επισεις εχει πολυ υψηλο MU (100).
Οποτε μεταξυ προ και εξοδου μπηκε ενα κυκλωμα με μεσαιο mu και χωριτικοτητα τετοια ωστε να προσαρμοση με την εξοδο.
Μια πολυ καλη λαμπα ειναι η 6922 και η 5687.
Διπλοτριοδες και οι δυο με MU 50-60.
Σχεδιαστηκε ενα σταδιο CF (Cathode Follower) με μια 5687 σε ταση λειτουργιας 250V και μεγιστη εξοδο τα 90 V.Με τετοια εξοδο ανετα οδηγουμε την 6C33.
Οποτε αναγκαστικα εγιναν καποιες μετατροπες στον προ και η ταση εξοδου επεσε απο τα 10 V στα 4 V με επακολουθω την πολυ χαμηλη παραμορφωση.

Το μονο που εχει μεινει ειναι να γινουν τα τυπωμενα και η συναρμολογηση αυτου του σταδιου και μετα το ολο παντρεμα.
Αυτα τα λιγα για την ολη δουλεια μεχρι τωρα.
Ελπιζω να μην σας κουρασα με την πολυλογια μου. :Rolleyes:

----------


## lazarost

Κατι που ξεχασα να αναφερω ειναι και η αλλαγη του Μ/Τ εξοδου.
Απο 600Ω που ηταν αρχικα μπηκε ενας με 1,25ΚΩ/8Ω
Ο Μ/Τ αυτος ειναι της Hammond και το μοντελο 1640SE.

Και επισεις ξεχασα να πω και στον Γιαννη (IOANNIS) οτι δεν υπαρχη προβλημα για οτι εχεις γραψει.
Για αυτο το λογο ειναι αλλωστε και το Forum.

----------


## lazarost

Αγαπητοι φιλοι.
Φτασαμε στο τελος του σχεδιασμου και μερικης υλοποιησης του ολου project.
Σας δινω λοιπον τα τελικα σχεδια για τον ενισχυτη και τα παρελκομενα του για οποιον θελει να τον φτιαξει.
Θα περιμενετε ομως λιγο να τελειωσω τα σχεδια των τυπωμενων να τα δωσω και αυτα.

----------


## lazarost

Και η συνεχεια......

----------


## KOKAR

φίλε από ότι είδα στο file *PreAmplifier.pdf* έχεις κάνει τον σχεδιασμό 
με το EWB και μπορεί να υπάρχει πρόβλημα γιατί το EWB θεωρει την 
αρνητικη ταση της λαμπας στα -1ν αν θυμαμε καλα....

----------


## lazarost

Κωστα το κυκλωμα δουλευει αψογα.
Ιδικα αυτος ο προενισχυτης ειναι σε λειτουργια εδω και αρκετο καιρο απο ενα φιλο και ειναι τελειος.

----------


## IOANNIS

φιλε λαζαρε ευχαριστουμε πολυ, για τα σχεδια!!!! σκεφτομαι να τον ξεκινησω και εγω απο βδομαδα!!!  :Rolleyes:

----------


## lazarost

Γιαννη Καλημερα.
Μιας και σκεφτεσε να τον φτιαξεις μεινε συντονισμενος και για τα τυπωμενα αλλα και διαφορες λεπτομερειες που θα χρειαστουν να δωσω.
Ερωτηση προς τους συντονιστες.
Τα τυπωμενα τα εχω σε αρχειο .LAY
Ειναι φτιαγμενα απο το προγραμμα σχεδιασμου Sprint Layout.
Καλο θα ειναι οι ενδειαφερομενοι να εχουν ενα αρχειο που βλεπει αυτα τα σχεδια.Ενα Viewer για να τα τυπωνει ακριβως στις διαστασεις που ειναι.
Η ερωτηση ειναι πως μπορουμε να το ανεβασουμε στο "Section Αρχεια" για να το περνει οποιος θελει ?
Ειναι free αυτο το αρχειο.

----------


## lazarost

Μια μετατροπη στο τροφοδοτικο.
Τα 6,3 τροφοδοσιας νηματων γινοντε 12,6
Ο λογος ειναι οτι το LM317 θα ζεστενετε πολυ και δεν αντεχει  ρευμα 2Α και ετσι πεφτουμε στο μισο ρευμα.
Φυσικα και ο Μ/Τ τροφοδοσιας απο 8V/2Α γινεται 12V/2Α
Τα τυπωμενα εχουν γινει μετατροπες.
Επισεις αλλαζοντε οι αντιστασεις 470Ω σε 100Ω και η 5,6ΚΩ σε 27ΚΩ για να ρυθμισουμε τα 12,6
Ετσι το ρευμα για ολες τις λυχνιες ειναι περιπου τα 1,2Α
Φυσικα θελουμε και μεγαλυτερη ψυκτρα.

----------


## lazarost

http://www.abacom-online.de/uk/html/sprint-layout.html

Απο εδω μπορειτε να κατεβασετε την ελευθερη εκδοση του Viewer για να μπορεσετε να δειτε και να εκτυπωσετε τα αρχεια των τυπωμενων
που σας δινω παρακατω.
Οδηγιες προγραμματος
Καταρχην ειναι ενα απλο ετελεσιμο αρχειο,δηλαδη δεν χρειαζεται εγκατασταση.Απλα διπλο κλικ πανω στο αρχειο που κατεβασατε.
Παμε "File"--->Open
Βρησκουμε το φακελο που εχουμε τα αρχεια με τα τυπωμενα και επιλεγουμε ενα για να το ανοιξουμε.
Μετα παμε παλι "File"--->Print.
Σε αυτο το παραθυρο βλεπουμε επανω αριστερα που γραφει "Layer"
Εδω επιλεγουμε μονο το "C2".
Παρακατω στο Option επιλεγουμε το Mirror και αποεπιλεγουμε τα Grid,Info line.
Παμε μετα στο Setup και μας ανοιγη της ιδιοτητες του εκτυπωτη μας.
Εδω επιλεγουμε τον τυπο του χαρτιου......εγω τυπωνω σε διαφανιες για Inkjet και επιλεγουμε να μας κανει βελτιστη εκτυπωση.
Αφου τελειωσουμε και αυτες τις ρυθμισεις βαζουμε το ποντικι πανω στο τυπωμενο που εχουμε μπροστα μας και το κανουμε λιγο πιο κατω.
Αυτο γιατι οι διαφανειες εχουν ενα λευκο απο πανω και να μην τυπωθει εκει.
Μετα παταμε Print και ετοιμο το τυπωμενο στην διαφανεια.
Σας χρωσταω αλλα δυο σχεδια.
Να τα τελειωσω και θα τα ανεβασω και αυτα.

----------


## lazarost

Βγηκε ενα μικρο προβλημα με το Time Delay.
Μολις το λυσω θα σας πω που ειναι.
Εδω θελω να πω κατι.
Αν καποιος φιλος ενδειαφερεται να φτιαξει αυτον τον ενισχυτη η μερος του θα ηθελα να το ξερω.
Ο λογος ειναι οτι καθε κομματι του που φτιαχνεται δοκιμαζεται να ειναι σωστο.
Οποτε καλο ειναι να μην ξεκινησετε αμεσα την κατασκευη του γιατι μπορει να παρουσιαστει καποιο προβλημα.
Μιας και πεδευομαι εγω καντε υπομονη για σιγουρα αποτελεσματα και για να μην με .........βαρατε μετα !!!

----------


## IOANNIS

φιλε λαζαρε, εκατσα και μελετησα λιγο το datasheet της 6C33C, και μηπως θα ηταν καλυτερα εαν κατεβαζες λιγο την ταση στην ανοδο, απο 300V/200mA στα 200-220V/200mA?
το λεω αυτο γιατι η λαμπιτσα εχει περιπου 750 ωρες ζωης, και ειναι αμαρτια να μειωσουμε την μιση της ζωη, με τα 300Vστην ανοδο!!!

παντα φιλικα

----------


## lazarost

Γιαννη η λαμπα θα δουλεψει στα 300-310 ανοδικα 
με ρευμα μεγιστο στα 170mA.
Το προβλημα μου ειναι τελικα ο Μ/Τ εξοδου.Οποτε καθε γνωμη δεκτη.
Με 600Ω Μ/Τ μπορει να βγαλη 20-22 βατ αλλα η παραμορφωση στη δευτερη αρμονικη ειναι ψηλα.......8-8,5%
Με 1,25ΚΩ βγαζει γυρω στα 14-15 βατ αλλα η παραμορφωση πεφτει στα 4-5%.
Σκεφτομαι την δευτερη περιπτωση γιατι η ισχυη δεν με νοιαζει και πολυ.

Εσυ τι λες ?
Μια δευτερη η και τριτη γνωμη πιστευω ειναι καλυτερα.

----------


## IOANNIS

φιλε λαζαρε εγω πιστευω οτι ειναι καλυτερα ο μ/ς στα 600Ω, με βαση την ισχυ και την παραμορφωση!
σου παραθετω ενα κυκλωμα με την 6c33c με μ/σ εξοδου στα 400Ω.
αν μπορεις και εχεις χρονο, καντο μια εξομιωση και πες μου αποτελεσματα!!!! αυτος που μου το εστειλε μου ειπε οτι ειναι οτι καλυτερο!!!

ειναι μεγαλη η εικονα και δεν την ανεβαζει εδω. πιο βραδυ θα την ανεβασω!

----------


## lazarost

Σχεδιο ?
Πιο σχεδιο ? Δεν βλεπω σχεδιο !!!
Μηπως εχεις τραβηξει καμια ρακι ? :Lol:

----------


## IOANNIS

> Σχεδιο ?
> Πιο σχεδιο ? Δεν βλεπω σχεδιο !!!
> Μηπως εχεις τραβηξει καμια ρακι ?



οχι!!!!!!!!!  :Lol:  ιατρειο ειμαι και εχω μοντεμ και η φωτο ειναι 3,75ΜΒ και δεν μπορω να την ανεβασω!!!!!!!!!
θα την ανεβασω πιο βραδυ!!!

----------


## lazarost

Ααααααα ενταξει τοτε
Ειπα και εγω απο τωρα αρχισε τις ρακες !!!!!

----------


## netline

> Ααααααα ενταξει τοτε
> Ειπα και εγω απο τωρα αρχισε τις ρακες !!!!!



Οι ΡΑΚΕΣ είναι για τους πελάτες που πονούν και όχι για τους
ΝΤΟΝΚΤΟΡΕς και δή ΛΑΜΠΑΤΟΥς
Γεια σου ρε σύντεκνε ΙΩΑΝΝΗ
ΒΑΣΙΛΗΣ

----------


## IOANNIS

και το κυκλωμα.....!

----------


## lazarost

Γιαννη το μεγαλο προβλημα με τους λαμπατους το γνωριζεις
Ειναι οι Μ/Τες εξοδου.
Θελει να ειναι οσο το δυνατον καλυτερη ποιοτητα γιατι εκει εχουμε το μεγαλυτερο προβλημα.
Τωρα αυτο το σχεδιο καπου το ειχα δει αλλα δεν θυμαμαι.
Καλο και απλο ειναι αλλα με 400Ω εξοδου τι παραμορφωση θα εχει ?
Σε ενδειαφερει η ισχυη να εχεις μεγαλη η σχετικα μικρη και χαμηλη παραμορφωση ?
Εγω προσωπικα προτημω το δευτερο.
Αυτο το σχεδιο θα εχει μια παραμορφωση στην δευτερη αρμονικη περιπου στα 10% full power οποτε THD γυρω στα 3-4%
Σχετικα καλη.
Σε Simulation THD με 1,25ΚΩ εδωσε 1% και με 600Ω εδωσε 3,5%.
Βεβαια με 600Ω οχι των 120 ευρω Μ/Τ αλλα των 500 ευρω εκει παιζει αλλιως.
Τελος παντον μαλλον παω για Hammond 1640SEA 
1,25ΚΩ/200mA 30WATT με συχνοτητα αποκρισης 20Ηz-20KHz +/- 1%

Μια χαρα τον βρησκω

----------


## lazarost

Για να κλεισει και ενα ακομα κομματι του παζλ καθησα και εφτιαξα ενα 
φορτιο.Αυτο ειναι απαραιτητο για καθε ενα που θελει να λεει οτι εχει ενα 
λαμπατο ενισχυτη και παιζει καλα.Με αυτο το φορτιο μπορουμε να κανουμε
ολες μας τις ρυθμυσεις χωρις να φοβομαστε μην καψουμε τα ηχεια μας
απο τυχον DC ταση στην εξοδο του ενισχυτη μας.
Η ολη κατασκευη ειναι φτιαγμενη πανω σε μια ψυκτρα με δυο αντιστασεις 
100 W η καθε μια και με τιμες 3Ω3 και 4Ω7.
Η συνδεση ειναι σε σειρα οποτε παιρνουμε συνολο 8Ω αλλα εχω και μια 
ληψη αναμεσα οπως βλεπετε και ετσι μπορω να παρω και 3Ω3 και 4Ω7.
Τα καλωδια ειναι Τεφλον επαργυρα 6mm για να εχω οσο το δυνατον 
λιγοτερες απωλειες.
Εχει μεινει να φτιαχνει και το πανελ με τα βυσματα συνδεσεως αλλα
σημερα δεν προλαβα οποτε μαλλον αυριο.... :Lol:

----------


## lazarost

Γιαννη εδω εχω και μερικες φωτο απο την προσομειωση
Senario 1.....Μ/Τ εξοδου 1,25ΚΩ
Εχουμε ισχυη εξοδου 14,5 W με παραμορφωση στην δευτερη 5,7%
και ανοδικη καταναλωση 43,7 W με max 60.Ανοδικη ταση 300 βολτ με 200mA ρευμα.
Καλη ισχυης με χαμηλη παραμορφωση.

Senario 2.....Μ/Τ εξοδου 600Ω

Ισχυης εξοδου 17 W με παραμορφωση στη δευτερη 8,1% και ανοδικη 51,9W...Ανοδικη ταση 300 βολτ με 170mA ρευμα.
μμμμμμμμμμμ καλυτερη ισχυης αλλα ακομα χειροτερη παραμορφωση.

Senario 3.....Μ/Τ εξοδου 600Ω
Ισχυης εξοδου 18,8 W με παραμορφωση αστα να πανε......9,9%
ανοδικη 40,8 και ταση ανοδου 330 βολτ και ρευμα 170mA

Senario 4......Μ/Τ εξοδου 400Ω
Ισχυης εξοδου 12W με παραμορφωση 7,6% και ανοδικη απωλεια 33,1W.
Ανοδικη ταση 200 βολτ και ρευμα 220 mA.
Κατι γινεται !!!!!

Το μονο καλο ειναι οτι με τους 1,25ΚΩ αν κατι δεν σου κατσει καλα δεν πανε χαμενοι οι Μ/Τες.
Μπορουν να μπουν σε μια διαταξη με 2 ΚΤ88 Single End παραλληλα για μια ισχυη γυρω στα 20-22 βατ.
Ενω ο 600 η 400 Ω τον ρουφιξαμε και δεν ξερουμε τι να τον κανουμε μετα.
Τελικα τους παραγγειλα απο Γερμανια 4 κομματια 23 κιλα βαρος  :W00t:  :W00t: 
Θα σαλταρουν στο ταχυδρομιο  :Cursing:

----------


## GR_KYROS

Προσέξτε γιατί η τρέλα του Λάζαρου είναι μεταδοτική :Smile:

----------


## lazarost

> Προσέξτε γιατί η τρέλα του Λάζαρου είναι μεταδοτική



Κολλησες και εσυ ? :Tongue2:

----------


## IOANNIS

γεια σου λαζαρε!!!  :Smile:  τελικα πολυ θα κολλησουν το μικροβιο με τις λαμπες!!  :Wink: 
παντος εγω θα ρισκαρα το σεναριο 4
-σχετικα χαμηλη παραμορφωση
-καλυτερη δυναμικη πιστευω
-χαμηλη ανοδικη ταση,δηλαδη περισσοτερες ωρες ζωης της λαμπας
-χαμηλη ανοδικη απωλεια 33,1W
-Ισχυης εξοδου 12W, πολυ καλη ισχυη χωρις να ζοριζετε καθολου η λαμπιτσα!!!

ολα αυτα βεβαια με βαση την δικη μου αποψη!!!!!!
τελικα πως παει το project???? τελειωνεις???? περιμενουμε φωτο κατα την διαρκεια της κατασκευης!!!!!!!!!   :Smile:

----------


## lazarost

Ας το κολησουν το μικροβιο.....δεν θα τους κανει κακο  :Lol: 
μπας και μαθουν τιποτα περισσοτερο εκτος απο τα ψηφιακα
Το project εχει παγωσει λιγο ,λογω καιρου αλλα και γιατι περιμενω Μ/Τες και κουτια να ερθουν απο Γερμανι και Ιταλια αντοιστιχα

----------


## λινκ 95,1

Λαζαρε  ΣΟΥ ΧΡΩΣΤΑΩ ΜΙΑ ΣΥΓΝΩΜΗ
πες μου αν θελεις τι κουτι σε ενδιαφερει....
α!!και οσον αφορα τις αντιστασεις που εκανες ....καλες αλλα οι λαμπατοι δεν μπορουν ποτε να βγαλουν dc ταση στην εξοδο και να καψουν ηχεια γιατι οι μετασχηματιστες δεν ανορθωνουν!
ειναι ομως καλοι για δοκιμες με παλμογραφους και για μη λαμπατους ενισχυτες για τον λογο που ειπες!
Δημοσθενης

----------


## Shodan

Για σου Λάζαρε,

κοίταξε μήπως σε τρελλάνουν τα παιδιά στο Φόρουμ και δεν πολώσεις τις λάμπες σωστά!!!!

Καλή δουλειά

Βασίλης

----------


## lazarost

> Λαζαρε ΣΟΥ ΧΡΩΣΤΑΩ ΜΙΑ ΣΥΓΝΩΜΗ
> πες μου αν θελεις τι κουτι σε ενδιαφερει....
> α!!και οσον αφορα τις αντιστασεις που εκανες ....καλες αλλα οι λαμπατοι δεν μπορουν ποτε να βγαλουν dc ταση στην εξοδο και να καψουν ηχεια γιατι οι μετασχηματιστες δεν ανορθωνουν!
> ειναι ομως καλοι για δοκιμες με παλμογραφους και για μη λαμπατους ενισχυτες για τον λογο που ειπες!
> Δημοσθενης



Δημο το μονο σιγουρο ειναι οτι ο Μ/Τ δεν κανει ανορθωση......
αλλα δυστυχως απο ενα τετοιο Μ/Τ πανω σε δοκιμες μου βραχυκυκλωσε,
ηταν καλος για αυτο  :Rolleyes: ,και μου περασε DC στο δευτερευον.
Οποτε καλυτερα φυλαγε τα ρουχα σου......
Τωρα για το κουτι θα σου στειλω pm το τηλεφωνο να τα πουμε.

----------


## lazarost

Επιτελους παρελαβα σημερα και τους Μ/Τ εξοδου.
Hammond 1640SEA 1,25ΚΩ/4-8-16Ω....
Μενει να εθουν και τα κουτια απο Ιταλια....ελπιζω την επομενη εβδομαδα
οποτε αν ολα πανε καλα ξεκιναμε την κατασκευη και μεχρι την γιορτη μου θα ειναι ετοιμοι.....
Και μερικες φωτο.

----------


## moutoulos

Λάζαρε, δεν είναι μεγάλος ο 1640 ?, για την ισχύ που βγάζει η 6C33. Η δεν 
πειράζει να είναι μεγάλος?, σε ρωτάω γιατί δεν ξέρω απο λάμπες, σαν το 
saki και εγώ ...  :Lol:

----------


## lazarost

Ο 1640 ειναι 30Watt και ο ενισχυτης ειναι 15Watt και βαρυς !!!!!!!!!!! 5,1 κιλα ειναι ο ατοιμος
Ειναι καλο να ειναι μεγαλυτερος για να εχουμε ανοχες.
Η επιλογη αυτου του Μ/Τ εγινε και για τον λογο του οτι αν κατι δεν παει καλα με τις 6C33 θα μπορει να δουλεψει σε ενα αλλο συστημα
με δυο ΚΤ88 SE παραλληλες οποτε η ισχυη θα ειναι περιπου τα 25Watt.

----------


## moutoulos

Ok με κάλυψες ...

----------


## IOANNIS

> Η επιλογη αυτου του Μ/Τ εγινε και για τον λογο του οτι αν κατι δεν παει καλα με τις 6C33 θα μπορει να δουλεψει σε ενα αλλο συστημα
> με δυο ΚΤ88 SE παραλληλες οποτε η ισχυη θα ειναι περιπου τα 25Watt.



φιλε λαζαρε επειδη εχεις πολλες γνωσεις πανω στην λαμπες, επιτρεψε μου μονο να κανω μια παρατηρηση....
δεν πρεπει να σκεφτομαστε οπως γραφεις παραπανω......
για την 6c33c ο μ/ς εξοδου, πρεπει ο πυρηνας να ειναι 12 τετραγωνικα εκατοστα, και διατομη συρματος στο πρωτευον 0,31mm, και στο δευτερευον 1,2mm(αυτα τα στοιχεια μου τα εχει δωσει καποιος που κατασκευαζει μονο μ/σ εξοδου!)
εμεις αν παρουμε αλλον μ/σ πιο μεγαλο δηλαδη, με μεγαλυτερο πυρηνα και διαφορετικη διαμετρο στα συρματα, τοτε αλλαζουν ολα....... 
αυτα τα εχω κανει πειραματα, και οι διαφορες στον ηχο ειναι μεγαλες!!!

παντα φιλικα!!!!!

----------


## lazarost

Γιαννη ειπα οτι ενας λογος ειναι και αυτος.
Ο εν λογο Μ/Τ κανει και για 2 ΚΤ88 παραλληλα σε συνδεσμολογια SE και αν ΑΝ κατι δεν παει καλα μπορει να δουλεψει σε ενα τετοιο.
Φυσικα δεν πιστευω οτι κατι θα παει στραβα αλλα ποτε δεν ξερεις.
Και παντα ολες οι παρατηρησεις ειναι δεκτες.....
Γιατι απο τα λαθη μαθαινεις

----------


## IOANNIS

φιλε λαζαρε κανενα νεο απο τον ενισχυτη????  :Wink:

----------


## lazarost

Καλημέρα σε όλους
  Χθες βράδυ ήρθε επιτέλους  και το τελευταίο κομμάτι του πάζλ…… το κουτί όποτε για μερικές μέρες θα έχουμε λίγο δουλειά να κάνουμε. Το κουτί το πήρα από έναν τύπο στην Ιταλία.
  Εκεί βρήκα κάτι που να μου αρέσει και να είναι και σχετικά σε καλή τιμή.
  Το κόστος για δυο κουτιά έφτασε τα 204 ευρώ μαζί με τα μεταφορικά.
  Είναι σε διαστάσεις 41,5Χ35Χ8 εσωτερική σε χρώμα μαύρο και με πρόσοψη 10 χιλιοστά
  Η σελίδα του είναι αυτή   http://www.audiokit.it/ENG/Frames/Introduction1.htm
  Επειδή δεν υπάρχει και πολύς χρόνος κάθισα και έδεσα στο περίπου το ένα κουτί να δω πως είναι και έκανα και μια πρόχειρη τοποθέτηση των πλακετών και του Μ/Τ τροφοδοσίας
  Λόγο του ότι τα πλαϊνά είναι αλουμίνιο και κάνουν για ψύκτρα τα τροφοδοτικά σταθεροποίησης με το IRF830 θα βιδωθούν εκεί όποτε θα έχω και καλύτερη ψύξη στα τρανζίστορ.
  Αυτά τα λίγα για αρχή …..θα καθίσω να σχεδιάσω σε χαρτί που πρέπει να γίνουν οι τρύπες και μετά να ξεκινήσω δουλειά.
  Φυσικά για ότι νεώτερο θα μιλάμε
  Και μερικές φωτό …..

----------


## lazarost

Καλο το κουτι αλλα οπως ολα τα πραγματα δεν ειναι τελεια.
Βαζοντας τον Μ/Τ τροφοδοσιας μεσα , οπως βλεπετε και πιο πανω το κατω
καπακι εκατσε.Αυτο γιατι ειναι βιδωμενο μονο στα πλαινα και δεν εχει κατι
που να το κανει πιο σταθερο.Ετσι εκατσα και εφτιαξα μια γωνια απο 
fiberglass εβαλα και 3 inserts Μ3.Τα inserts ειναι σπειρωμα Μ3 που τα 
βαζουμε στο τυπωμενο αντι για παξιμαδια.
Ετσι το κατω μερος ενισχυθηκε και κραταει το βαρος του Μ/Τ τροφοδοσιας
χωρις υπαρχει προβλημα.Τωρα μαλλον το ιδιο θα συμβει και με το πανω 
καπακι μιας και σε αυτο θα μπουν 2 Μ/Τες με βαρος 10 κιλα οποτε και εκει θα γινει καποια ενισχυση.Οταν φτασω σε αυτο το σταδιο
θα εχω και λεπτομερειες επιλυσης του προβληματος.

Μια φωτο της γωνιας ενισχυσης

----------


## lazarost

Επιτελους σημερα το πρωι αρχισε η κατασκευη για το τερατακι.
Ο Μ/Τ τροφοδοσιας θα ειναι στο εσωτερικο του κουτιου γιατι δεν υπαρχει 
χωρος εξω μιας και οι Μ/Τες εξοδου ειναι ολιγον τιιιιιιιιι μεγαλοι.
Η βιδα του τροφοδοσιας ειναι αρκετα μεγαλη και με την προσθηκη ενος
παξιμαδιου ασφαλειας κανει και την δουλεια του αποστατη.
Με αυτον το τροπο κραταει κατα ενα μερος το βαρος των εξοδου (5 κιλα ο ενας)
οποτε δεν κανει κοιλια και το πανω καπακι απο το κουτι.
Τωρα το ποσο θα κρατηση η ολη κατασκευη δεν ξερω μιας και υπαρχουν 
και αλλες υποχρεωσεις αλλα σε καθε βημα και ολοκληρωση κομματιων
του θα σας κραταω ενημερους με κειμενα και φωτο.

----------


## moutoulos

Λάζαρε αν και δεν έχει τελειώσει ..., δείχνει φοβερή (κατασκευή).

----------


## lazarost

Γρηγορη θα προσπαθησω για το καλυτερο δυνατο μιας και αυτος ειναι για 
πελατη.....αλλα και ο δικος μου θα ειναι μια απο τα ιδια

----------


## lazarost

Φτιαχνοντας σιγα σιγα τον ενισχυτη βγαινουν στη φορα και διαφορα προβληματα.Ενα που βγηκε ειναι το κυκλωμα καθυστερησης (Time Delay).
Εφτιαξα ενα κυκλωματακι με το 555 το οποιο ετσι οπως ειναι κανει
καθυστερηση για 2 λεπτα και 15 δευτερα.Ειναι μια χαρα χρονος νομιζω για
ενα ενισχυτη λαμπατο.
Παρακατω και το κυκλωμα.

----------


## h@ris

Ωραίος! Το προσαρμόζεις δηλαδή στον διακόπτη που ήδη υπάρχει;

----------


## lazarost

Αυτο το κυκλωμα μπαινει μετα την σταθεροποιηση της τασης τροφοδοσιας 
στις λυχνιες εξοδου και αν θελεις με διπλο ρελε κοβεις και την ταση στις
προενισχυτριες.
Μπορεις αντι να κοβεις την συνεχη ταση να κοψεις την τροφοδοσια απο τον
Μ/Τ τροφοδοσιας προς τα διοδα ανορθωσης.

----------


## h@ris

Μάλιστα... Πολύ καλό! Ίσως καταφέρω να το ενσωματώσω κάποτε σε μελλοντική κατασκευή :P

----------


## lazarost

Καλο ειναι να το ενσωματωσεις και στις τωρινες κατασκευες και οχι μονο στις
μελλοντικες.Αυτο κανει καλο στο χρονο ζωης των λυχνιων.

----------


## h@ris

Στην τωρινή έχω ξεχωριστό διακόπτη για την υψηλή που τον ανοίγω μετά από 2 λεπτά περίπου, γι αυτό λέω στις επόμενες  :Smile:  Αλλά όπως λες καλό θα ήταν να γίνεται αυτόματα!

----------


## lazarost

Τωρα που πηραμε φορα πιος μας σταματα.....
Οπως ειχα πει σε καθε σταδιο που θα ολοκληρωνεται θα ανεβαζω φωτο 
για να βλεπετε και εσεις τι εχω κανει μεχρι τωρα , να αναφερω τυχον
αλλαγες ή διορθωσεις.Οπως ειχα βρει προβλημα με το Time Delay το οποιο 
διορθωθηκε.Αν πατε μια σελιδα πισω θα δειτε το σωστο κυκλωμα.
Φυσικα δεν ειναι μονο προς τερψιν οφθαλμον αλλα αυτο που θα ηθελα 
ειναι εαν καποιος εχει μια καλυτερη ιδεα ή κατι του φαινετε λαθος να το 
λεει για να το συζηταμε και αν ειναι να διορθωνετε.
Κανεις δεν ειναι "ασφαλτος" οπως ειχε πει και η αγαπητη Αντζελα οποτε ουτε και εγω δεν ειμαι τελιος.
Λοιπον εδω εχω μια φωτο με το κυκλωμα επιλογης εισοδων με ρελε.
Τα ρελε τα εβαλα SMD.Μην με ρωτησετε γιατι......ετσι μου ηρθε και τα εβαλα.
Στις αλλες δυο φωτο φαινοντε τα δυο IRF830 στο πλαινο καπακι του κουτιου
που κανει και χρεη ψυκτρας.
Ολα τα καλωδια ειναι σιλικονης.
Για σημερα τερμα η δουλεια γιατι αυριο εχει και πουρνο-πουρνο 
ξυπνημα.

----------


## h@ris

Πολύ ωραία και προσεγμένη δουλειά! Για εξήγησε μας λίγο για το κύκλωμα της επιλογής εισόδων. Πως και το έκανες με ρελέ; Δεν θα ήταν πιο εύκολο απευθείας στον μεταγωγό;

----------


## lazarost

Στην αρχη του τοπικ , ποστ 7 εχω σχεδια για το πως γινεται η συνδεση 
των ρελε για τον επιλογεα εισοδου.
Μπορει να γινει και με απλο μεταγωγο αλλα θα πρεπει να φερεις ομοαξωνικα
καλωδια απο πισω μεχρι εμπρος στον επιλογεα.Πραγμα που δεν προτηνετε 
γιατι μπορει να σου περασει θορυβο μεσα απο το μεγαλο μηκος των 
καλωδιων.Οποτε τα ρελε ειναι διπλα στα βυσματα εισοδου , με κοινη γειωση
φυσικα,και ειναι πολυ κοντα σε μηκος.
Τα μονα καλωδια σε μεγαλο μηκος ειναι αυτα απο την εξοδο του κυκλωματος
αυτου μεχρι τις εισοδους του προενισχυτη.
Βεβαια καλο ειναι τα ρελε να ειναι οσο το δυνατον καλυτερης ποιοτητας γιατι
με το κλακ-κλακ συνεχεια μπορει να μην κανουν επαφη καποια στιγμη.
Αυτα που εχω βαλει ειναι σφραγισμενα και εχουν επαφες επιχρυσες   :W00t: 
με αρκετα μεγαλο κοστος ομως.

----------


## h@ris

Υπερπαραγωγή δηλαδη! χαχα Καλή συνέχεια! Περιμένουμε τα επόμενα!!

----------


## lazarost

Οχι και υπερπαραγωγη.....απλα ειμαι λιγο ας πουμε τις λεπτομερειας.
Λοιπον μερικες κατασκευαστικες λεπτομερειες.Τα καλωδια ειναι δεμενα με
κερινη κλωστη γνωστη ως και Lacing Tape.Ειμαι λιγο της παλιας σχολης
και δεν κανω "κεφι" και πολυ τα πλαστικα δεματικα.
Μερικες φωτο απο την εγκατασταση καποιων μερων του τροφοδοτικου.

----------


## moutoulos

Μόνο και μόνο για το "δέσιμο" με Lacing Tape, σου βγάζω το καπέλο !!!!

----------


## KOKAR

έμπαινε Λάζαρε !  :Thumbup1:

----------


## lazarost

> έμπαινε Λάζαρε !



Εμπαινε Γιουτσο ειναι κανονικα......και εσυ το αλλαξες  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol: 
Παμε σιγα σιγα Κωστα να γινει μηχανημα σωστο.
Οχι βιασινες ....

----------


## KOKAR

> Εμπαινε Γιουτσο ειναι κανονικα......και εσυ το αλλαξες 
> Παμε σιγα σιγα Κωστα να γινει μηχανημα σωστο.
> Οχι βιασινες ....



κανόνισε να έρθει καλοκαίρι και με την ζεστη που βγάζουν
αυτές οι ρωσιδες  θα λιώσεις βρεεεεεε

----------


## lazarost

Μμμμμμμ σιγα το πραμα.......260 βαθμους δουλευουν κανονικα
Το πολυ πολυ να κανουν και κανα στριπ-τιζ !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## KOKAR

> Μμμμμμμ σιγα το πραμα.......260 βαθμους δουλευουν κανονικα
> Το πολυ πολυ να κανουν και κανα στριπ-τιζ !!!!!!!!!!



μα εγώ δεν ΜΙΛΑΓΑ για αυτές βρε !
για σένα μίλαγα !!!!  :Lol:

----------


## babisko

> μα εγώ δεν ΜΙΛΑΓΑ για αυτές βρε !
> για σένα μίλαγα !!!!



Και αυτός για τον εαυτό του εννοεί το στριπτιζ, από την ζέστη  :Lol:

----------


## lazarost

Κακα τα ψεματα οι ατιμες βγαζουν πολυ ζεστη και το καλοκαιρι θα εχω 
ανοιχτο μονιμα το κλιματιστικο να δροσιζονται και λιγο.
Ευτυχως εχω χωρο να τον βαλω ψηλα στο ρακ γιατι διαφορετικα θα ειχα
προβλημα με την μικρη να μην παει να ακουμπηση καμια λαμπα και καει.
Σκεφτομαι να βαλω και κανα ανεμιστηρακι μεσα αλλα το φοβαμαι λιγο 
μην και μου βγαλει κανα θορυβο.Θα αφησω χωρο και θα κανω δοκιμη να
δω το αποτελεσμα.
Προς το παρον εχει δουλεια ακομα πολυυυυυυυυυυ !!!

----------


## h@ris

Πάρα πολύ ωραία δουλειά! Χαίρεσαι να παρακολουθείς  :Smile:

----------


## tomhel

Πολυ ομορφη κατασκευη με εμφαση στην λεπτομερεια..
Θα γινει τρομερος ενισχυτης..!!!
Μπραβο λαζαρε ...
Ηδη το εχω κανει sticky και παρακολουθώ την εξέλιξη ..

Υ.γ Εαν ενδιαφερει κανεναν υπαρχει ακομα πιο ευκολος τροπος για delay στην γραμμη της υψηλης τασης..
Ενα darligton τρανζιστορακι και ενα τριμερ με εναν πυκνωτη χρειαζετε...

----------


## lazarost

Ωραιο και απλο κυκλωματακι φαινετε.....
Αλλα τωρα εχω φτιαξει ηδη τα τυπωμενα με το 555 και ειναι ετοιμα οποτε
να μην πανε χαμενα.

----------


## IOANNIS

φιλε λαζαρε περιμενω πως και πως, να μας πεις τις πρωτες σου ακουστικες εντυπωσεις, απο τον ενισχυτη μολις τον τελειωσεις!!!!  :W00t:

----------


## lazarost

Συνεχιζουμε την εργασια και χαρα της κατασκευης με τις ρωσσιδες
Το τμημα εισοδου 220 με το φιλτρο και η πλακετα με τα ρελε επιλογης εισοδων.
Στο φιλτρο εχει μπει ενα βυσμα απο υπολογιστη γιατι αν χρειαστη να βγει 
η πισω οψη δεν χρειαζετε να ξεκολαμε.Για περισσοτερη ευκολια ειναι.
Το βυσμα εισοδου εχει ενσωματομενη ασφαλεια και διακοπτη.

----------


## KOKAR

μια εικόνα , 1000 λέξεις !!!

----------


## lazarost

Καλημερα Κωστα.......
Ναι θα βγει λιγο βαρυ αλλα η βοηθεια σου πολυτιμη
Ευαχαριστω για την λυση που μου εδωσες  :Tongue2:

----------


## lazarost

Μεχρι σημερα εχω κανει το τροφοδοτικο.Οχι ολο αλλα κυριως την υψηλη 
εχω τελειωση μεχρι τωρα.Σημερα εκανα δοκιμη και τελικα εγινε και σε μενα
οτι ειχε γινει και στον Χαρη.
Το δευτερο κυκλωμα Stabilizer καηκε η αντισταση.Και ολα αυτα χωρις φορτιο.
Ειμαι στο ψαξιμο να δω τι γινεται.Αλλα τελικα δεν βρηκα τιποτα που να φταιει.
 Θα κανω μια δοκιμη να βαλω και μια μεγαλη αντισταση σε σειρα με το 
δευτερο κυκλωμα να δω τι γινεται.Βαση υπολογισμων το δευτερο κομματι 
θα εδεινε 250 V-20mA MAX οποτε απο τα 350 θελουμε μια πτωση τασεως
100  V.Αρα μια αντισταση 5Κ1/ 2 W θα μας κανει την δουλεια.
Θα συνεχισω με τα υπολοιπα κυκλωματα και θα αφησω αυτο για το τελος
μιας και εδω δεν εχει τετοιες τιμες αντιστασεων.Οποτε παω για παραγγελια
απο RS..........
Και μια φωτο απο το τροφοδοτικο σε λειτουργια.......

----------


## Thanos10

Ωραια δουλεια φιλε Λαζαρε.

----------


## lazarost

Ωραια ειναι αλλα αυτο το καψιμο μου εσπασε τα νευρα........

----------


## Thanos10

Ποιο τροφοδοτικο εχεις φιαξει αυτο με τα fet.

----------


## lazarost

Ναι .
Ειναι δυο ιδια κυκλωματα .ενα για τα 300 και ενα για τα 250
Αλλα τωρα που το σκεφτομαι αυτα ειναι παραλληλα συνδεδεμενα
οποτε κατι παιζει με αυτο.Ισως αν βαλω μια αντισταση σε σειρα με το
δευτερο για να ριξω λιγο την ταση και να μην βλεπει πολυ παραλληλισμο
κατι να γινει.Θα δω

----------


## Thanos10

Λαζαρε ποια αντισταση καηκε πες  μου γιατι νομιζω σου βρηκα την λυση.

----------


## lazarost

Η 2Κ2 που ειναι και 2 βαττ
Για πες τι βρηκες ?
Εβαλα και μια σειρα απο αντιστασεις για να κανω συνολο 5Κ5 αλλα μαλλον πρεπει να ζεστενοταν 
γιατι κατι μυριζε

----------


## Thanos10

Σου προτεινω να δοκιμασεις αυτο που σου ανεβαζω το εχω τεσταρει σε ενισχυτη ζενερ βαλε για την ταση που θες στην εξοδο του τροφοδοτικου και για καλυτερα βαλε το IRFP450 500V 14A 0.4Ω.

----------


## Thanos10

Το συνημμενο σε ZIP.

----------


## lazarost

Θανο θα το τσεκαρω αλλα οχι τωρα
Τωρα το μυαλο μου ειναι σε ασχημη ψυχολογικη κατασταση ανακατεμενο 
με πολυ κουνιστο περαδωθε...............
Ειμαι απο τις 6 ξυπνιος και εχω σαλταρει.
Ευχαριστω παντως για το κυκλωμα

----------


## lazarost

Η λυση νομιζω εχει βρεθει......
Ποτε δεν εχω δει , και λαθος μου που το εκανα , να παραλληλησουμε δυο
τροφοδοτικα.Τι θελω να πω.Στην ουσια εχω δυο ιδια τροφοδοτικα τα οποια
ειναι παραλληλα συνδεδεμενα στην εισοδο τους.Αυτο ειναι το προβλημα
και καιει την αντισταση στην μοναδα των 250V.
Τελικα το συζητησαμε σημερα με ενα φιλο μηχανικο και μου ειπε δυο λυσεις.
Πρωτη λυση.
Στην εισοδο του καθε ενος τροφοδοτικου να βαλω μια αντισταση 0,68 Ω 
και να κανω δοκιμη το τι γινεται.
Δευτερη λυση και πιο σωστη.
Το δευτερο Stabilizer να παρει απο την εξοδο του πρωτου.
Ελα να βλεπω αποψεις για το πια θα ειναι η πιο σιγουρη.........
Αντε γιατι στο τελος θα σκασω σαν IRF !!!!!

----------


## ReFas

Λάζαρε η λύση είναι να αλλάξεις τις αντιστάσεις των 2,2Κ και να βάλεις μεγαλύτερες ας πούμε 15Κ.
Δεν είναι λάθος ο παραλληλισμός, μπορείς να βάλεις οσα τροφοδοτικά θέλεις.
Λάθος είναι αν υπολόγισες την αντίσταση με τη σκέψη οτι περνάει το ρεύμα εξόδου απο αυτή την αντίσταση ενω το ρεύμα περνάει μόνο απο το φετ.
Την αντίσταση την υπολογίζεις βάση του τι ρεύμα θέλεις να περνάει απο τις ζενερ για να σταθεροποιούν χωρίς παράλληλα να υπερβένουν το μέγιστο της ισχύος τους (ούτε και να το πλησιάζουν, να είναι αρκετά πιο κάτω)

----------


## lazarost

Ναι σωστο και αυτο........
Θα το δοκιμασω και αυτο.Να δω επιτελους ασπρη μερα.
Γιατι οταν τα ελεγε ο Χαρης δεν τον ακουσα.
Ελεγα κατι εκανες λαθος.Να που ηρθε και η δικη μου η σειρα.

----------


## lazarost

Τελικα το προβλημα λυθηκε τουλαχιστον θεωριτικα.
Οι αντιστασεις που ειναι προς τα διοδα θελουν αλλαγμα.
Η μεν στα 300 βολτ να γινει 10Κ και η αλλη στα 250 βολτ να γινει 22Κ
Επισεις οι αντιστασεις προς τα Gate των FET απο 150Ω να γινουν 1ΚΩ

----------


## h@ris

Μόνο του το τροφοδοτικό των 250 σου λειτουργεί; Γιατί εμένα καιγόταν και μόνο του οπότε δεν φταίει ο παραλληλισμός λογικά. 

Όταν δοκιμάσεις τις αλλαγές που λες πες μας να ξέρουμε  :Smile:

----------


## lazarost

Χαρη φταινε οι αντιστασεις στα διοδα Zener.
Θα τις αλλαξω απο εβδομαδα , λογω του οτι φευγω για τριημερο , και θα 
δωσω αποτελεσματα και σχεδια.
Οποτε λιγο υπομονη

----------


## h@ris

Οκ! Καλά να περάσεις! Καλό τριήμερο  :Smile:

----------


## lazarost

Μετα απο ενα τριημερο με τσιπουρο-μπυροποσια και αχαλινωτο φαγητο
γυρισαμε στην πραγματικοτητα και στον ενισχυτη μας.
Μετα απο τους σωστους υπολογισμους γινανε και οι απαραίτητες αλλαγες.
Εχουμε και λεμε λοιπον.
Στην πλακετα σταθεροποιησης των 300 Βολτ αλλαχθηκε η αντισταση 2,2 ΚΩ
με 10 ΚΩ /2W και στην πλακετα των 250 Βολτ  αλλαχθηκαν οι αντιστασεις
2,2 ΚΩ και 150Ω με 27ΚΩ και 1,5 ΚΩ αντιστοιχα απο 2W η καθε μια.
Ετσι και τα δυο τροφοδοτικα ειναι συνχρωνος  σε λειτουργια χωρις προβλημα.
Παρακατω και οι τασεις που μετρησα χωρις φορτιο ομως.

----------


## IOANNIS

μπραβο φιλε λαζαρε!!!!   :Thumbup: 
εχω μαζεψει και εγω ολα τα υλικα, και περημενω μολις τον τελειωσεις και μας πεις εντυπωσεις, να τον ξεκινησω και εγω!!!  :Lol: 
επισης εχω βρει και κατι κυκλωματα με προενισχυση την ecc85, και ενα αλλο με την 6sn7, και καιγομαι να τον δοκιμασω, μιας και εχω μερικες απο αυτες τις λαμπιτσες........  :Wink:

----------


## lazarost

Γιαννη η 12ΑΤ7,12AU7,5687 και 6922 ειναι σε χαρακτηριστηκα ιδιες με 
τις 6SN7,12SN7.Οχι ακριβως αλλα ειναι πολυ κοντα ,οπως επισεις εχουν 
ολες αυτες το ιδιο mu. 
Εχω βρει και ενα πολυ ωραιο σχεδιο με τετοιες λαμπες σε συνδεσμολογια 
SRPP για προενισχυση και driver για την 6C33 με δυο λυχνιες ανα καναλι.
Εκτος βεβαια ττης εξοδου.Το εχω σχεδον ετοιμασει και αυτο και θελω να 
δω πιο απο τα δυο θα μου παει καλυτερα.
Τωρα που λυθηκε το προβληματακι του τροφοδοτικου θα κανω την υπολοιπη
καλωδιωση και θα συνεχεισω με την προετοιμασια των τμηματων με τις
λαμπες.Δοκιμες...αποτελεσματα και ολα τα υπολοιπα.
Αφου γινουν ολα σωστα κανω και τα υπολοιπα μηχανολογικα
και τελος ο ενας ενισχυτης.
Οποτε μετα ξεκιναω τον δικο μου στα ιδια χναρια με αυτον.

----------


## KOKAR

αντε να λαλησει η ρωσιδα...... :Wink:

----------


## lazarost

Θα λαληση......αργα η γρηγορα θα το κανει !!!

----------


## h@ris

Περιμένουμε με αγωνία  :Biggrin:

----------


## lazarost

*Ρωσσιδες* θελετε ?
Να μερικες φωτο .........το τελικο αποτελεσμα θα ειναι πιστευω καλυτερο.
Αυτες για αρχη .

----------


## xazopartalos

Ομορφα!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Lol:

----------


## h@ris

Πάρα πολύ ωραία δουλειά!!! Και νοικοκυρεμένη  :Cool:

----------


## lazarost

Οπως ειχα πει σε καθε κομματι που κατασκευαζετε και ειναι ΟΚ θα 
βαζω φωτο .Εχω ετοιμασει τα τμηματα εξοδου και του προενισχυτη και 
δοκιμαστηκαν αν ολα πανε καλα με την τροφοδοσια των νηματων.
Ολα πηγαν καλα και ετσι σας δινω και δυο φωτο .
Αργοτερα το βραδυ θα βγαλω και φωτο με τα νηματα αναμενα.........

----------


## Thanos10

Μπραβο ρε Λαζαρε τι να ζηλεψει απο εναν ετοιμο ωραια κατασκευη και μια παρατηρηση αν μου επιτρεπεις κατω απο τις  6C33 κανε καμια τρυπα να κυκλοφορει αερας.

----------


## lazarost

Οι 6C33 ειναι ακομα απλα στις βασεις τους.Οταν με το καλο θα μπει και το καπακι , η τρυπα θα ειναι αρκετα μεγαλη ωστε να γινετε καλη κυκλοφορια
του αερα ,γιατι ως γνωστον αυτες δουλευουν γυρω στου 250-270 βαθμους.

----------


## h@ris

Πως ακριβώς θα το κλείσεις από πάνω; Θα προεξέχουν οι λυχνίες; Πολύ ψηλά δεν τις έχεις σηκώσει τώρα;

----------


## lazarost

Στο επανω καπακι  θα γινουν τρυπες και θα βγαινουν οι λυχνιες εξω.
Θα ειναι ολα βιδωμενα στο κατω καπακι εκτος απο τους Μ/Τες εξοδου
που θα εχουν ενα connector  για οταν χρειαστει να βγει το καπακι.

----------


## lazarost

Αρχισαν τα οργανα.........φουντωσαν και οι Ρωσσιδες.

----------


## h@ris

Άψογος!!  :Wink:   Όλα τέλεια! Άντε με το καλό να τελειώσει!

----------


## KOKAR

Μ@Μ@το φαίνεται  !!!  :W00t:

----------


## xazopartalos

Κιαλλο κιαλοοοοοοοο!!!!!!!

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Λάζαρε το κάτω μέρος του κουτιού είναι αλουμίνιο 2 χιλιοστά ή λαμαρίνα σιδήρου;Μπράβο για την κατασκευή.

----------


## tomhel

Αυτες ειναι κατασκευές.!!!
Χερεσε να τις βλέπεις...!!!
Μπραβο στον μαστορα....τα σεβη μου... :Applause:  :Applause:

----------


## lazarost

> Λάζαρε το κάτω μέρος του κουτιού είναι αλουμίνιο 2 χιλιοστά ή λαμαρίνα σιδήρου;Μπράβο για την κατασκευή.



 Νικο το κουτι ειναι ως εξης.
Πανω και κατω καπακι λαμαρινα 1 χιλ
πλαινα αλουμινιο με δυνατοτητα χρησης σαν ψυκτρα.
πισω οψη αλουμινιο 2 χιλ
μπροστα οψη αλουμινιο 10 χιλ
Συνολικο βαρος 5 κιλα

----------


## KOKAR

Λάζαρε, με τι ηχεία θα το ακούσεις?

----------


## crown

Λαζαρε σορυ σε αυτο το ποστ.Ποτε θα μπορεσειs να βγαλειs το pcb απο τον ενισχυτη που σου εστειλα με fax?

----------


## h@ris

Και εγώ ήθελα να ρωτήσω δυο πραγματάκια.
1) Αυτό που είπε ο KOKAR
2) Πόσο περίπου θα ζυγίζει η όλη κατασκευή τελειωμένη;

----------


## lazarost

Το τυπωμενο μεχρι την κυριακη ελπιζω να το εχω τελειωση γιατι δεν ειμαι και πολυ στο σπιτι.
Φιλε Κωστα τα ηχεια που εχω ειναι B&W DM601 Monitor 93db
Οποτε θα τα παει μαμιοντας
Η ολη κατασκευη θα ζυγιζει περιπου τα 25 κιλα.

----------


## h@ris

25 κιλά;;; Πανάλαφρο  :Tongue2:  (πλακίτσα)

----------


## lazarost

Σκεψου να ειχα και κλασικο Μ/Τ τροφοδοσιας και οχι τοροιδη και να ειχα και τσοκ επανω.........εκει να δεις γλεντια.
Πανω απο 30 κιλακια θα εφτανε.
Αυτο που φοβαμαι ειναι οτι δεν ξερω αν θα αντεξει η βαση που εχω στον τοιχο.
Λεει οτι ειναι μεχρι 25 κιλα .......αλλα  :Confused1:

----------


## h@ris

Συνήθως αυτές λένε πάντα λιγότερα από αυτά που αντέχουν για ασφάλεια... Τώρα βέβαια πρέπει να το δεις και στην πράξη. Ίσως αν την στερέωνες με ποιο μεγάλες βίδες και ουπα; Βέβαια και έτσι να είναι, αν δεν αντέχει θα λυγίσει...

----------


## KOKAR

> Το τυπωμενο μεχρι την κυριακη ελπιζω να το εχω τελειωση γιατι δεν ειμαι και πολυ στο σπιτι.
> Φιλε Κωστα τα ηχεια που εχω ειναι B&W DM601 Monitor 93db
> Οποτε θα τα παει μαμιοντας
> Η ολη κατασκευη θα ζυγιζει περιπου τα 25 κιλα.



Λάζαρε, δες τα ηχεία (DM601 ) σου μέχρι πόσα Ωμ κατεβαίνουν σε όλο το 
Ακουστικό φάσμα , και στο λέω αυτό γιατί ο μετασχηματιστής εξόδου
Είναι ΑΜΕΣΑ συνδεδεμένος με την σύνθετη αντίσταση του ηχείου
Που θα βάλεις

----------


## lazarost

Κωστα τα ηχεια ειναι 6Ω.....80W

----------


## KOKAR

Λαζαρε το 4.56Ωμ στα 188 Ηz δεν μου αρεση...
αυτο βεβαια ειναι για B&W 600 Series 2...

This graph shows the quasi-anechoic (employing close-miking of all woofers) frequency response of the B&W's DM601 S2 mains/surrounds (top trace), ASW1000 subwoofer (upper-left trace), and CC6 S2 center channel (lower trace). All passive loudspeakers were measured at a distance of 1 meter with a 2.83-volt input and scaled for display purposes.

On-axis response of the DM601 S2 L/R measures +1.9/-2.3 dB from 200 Hz to 10 kHz. The -3dB point is at 65 Hz, and the -6dB point is at 52 Hz. Impedance reaches a minimum of 4.61 ohms at 198 Hz and a phase angle of -53.54 degrees at 3.2 kHz. Sensitivity is 88 dB from 600 Hz to 2 kHz.

On-axis response of the CC6 S2 center measures +1.8/-2.8 dB from 200 Hz to 10 kHz. The -3dB point is at 70 Hz, and the -6dB point is at 57 Hz. Impedance reaches a minimum of *4.56 ohms at 188 Hz* and a phase angle of -45.22 degrees at 111 Hz. *Sensitivity is 88 dB from 600 Hz to 2 kHz*.



info: http://www.hometheatermag.com/floorl...16/index2.html

----------


## lazarost

Ενταξει το πολυ-πολυ να τα παρω στο χερι......
Να μια καλη ευκαιρια για καινουργια. :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## KOKAR

Λανθασμένη αντίσταση στο ηχείο θα σου δώσει και
Λανθασμένη αντίσταση στο πρωτεύον …..και 
Οι ρωσίδες δεν θα νιώσουν καθόλου καλά !

Υ.Γ
Της ρυθμίσεις κόντες με ωμικό φορτίο

----------


## KOKAR

Με τα συγκεκριμένα ηχεία θα έχεις και πρόβλημα στα χαμηλά
….
On-axis response of the *DM601* S2 L/R measures +1.9/-2.3 dB from 200 Hz to 10 kHz. The -3dB point is at 65 Hz, and the -6dB point is at 52 Hz.
….

----------


## lazarost

Εχω ηδη φτιαξει ενα φορτιο για αυτη την δουλεια.
Γενικα αυτα τα ηχεια πανε καλα μεχρι τωρα.....
Τα οδηγω με ενα YAMAHA Α-960 και με ενα λαμπατο 2XEL34 
Τωρα αυτοι κανουν μετρησεις με οργανα και εμεις με το αυτι μας δεν 
τα πιανουμε ολα αυτα που λενε.Αν θα χασει λιγο στα χαμηλα η καπου αλλου
δεν νομιζω με το αυτι να το καταλαβεις.Εκτος αν εχεις βιονικο αυτι.
Γνωμη μου αυτη για αποφηγη παρεξηγησεων.

----------


## KOKAR

Λάζαρε αυτό που λέω είναι ότι τα ηχεία αυτά είναι σχεδιασμένα για να 
Συνεργάζονται και με sub …..

edit:
Απλά κουβέντα κάνουμε, δεν υπάρχει καμία παρεξήγηση βρε !!!

----------


## IOANNIS

φιλε λαζαρε, κοντευω να σκασω απο αγωνια, μεχρι να τελειωσει ο ενισχυτης και να μας πεις τις πρωτες εντυπωσεις!!!!!!  :Tongue2:

----------


## KOKAR

Λάζαρε στο παρακάτω λινκ θα δεις πως μπορείς να μετρήσεις
την αντίσταση που παρουσιάζουν τα ηχεία σου σε όλο το
ακουστικό φάσμα

http://www.installer.com/tech/sit.html

----------


## KOKAR

και για ποιο advance χρησιμοποίησε το LIMP..
http://www.fesb.hr/~mateljan/arta/do...ser-manual.pdf
main page : http://www.fesb.hr/~mateljan/arta/download.htm
blog: http://zobsky.blogspot.com/2008/01/s...t-jig-for.html

----------


## lazarost

ΟΚ φιλε Κωστα ....θα το βαλω στο φορητο και θα δω πως παει το ηχειο μου.
Γιαννη λιγο υπομονη γιατι το καλο πραγμα αργη να γινει.Θελω να ειμαι σιγουρος οτι ολα θα ειναι ΟΚ και θα παει καλα το μηχανακι.
Αυτος ειναι ο λογος που το παω με βημα χελωνας.Δεν ειμαι του αρπα-κολα.

----------


## fm355

Μου φαίνεται πως ο κοκάρ έχει δίκιο !
όταν το φορτίο γίνει 4 om εκτός του ότι δεν κατεβαίνει χαμηλά σε απόκριση θα έχει και πολύ χαμηλό df  οπότε ανάλογα θα έχει και μικρότερη ισχύ στις συγκεκριμένες συχνότητες .
καλό θα ήταν να κοιτάξεις κάτι σε εύκολο φορτίο .
θα έλεγα καμιά κόρνα με κάνα fostex 206e
γενικά  τα  se  δεν  είναι και  το καλύτερο τους η αντίσταση να πέφτει κάτω τον 7 om
φιλικά Αντώνης
 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## fm355

:Thumbup:  :Thumbup: 6.jpg

7.jpg

----------


## lazarost

Καθησα και σχεδιασα το τροφοδοτικο απο την αρχη και κατεληξα σε αυτο.
Ειναι αυτο που λεμε ΟΛΑ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ.....
Δινει 300V-250V-12,6V-5V και -150V.
Εχω βαλει και μια ψυκτρα για ολα .
Η σταθεροποιηση γινεται με το IRFPG50 για τα 300V και με το IRF830 για τα 250V.
LM338 για τα 12,6 και ενα 7805.
Αν καποιος ενδειαφερεται εδω ειναι τα σχεδια του τυπωμενου και η τοποθετηση των υλικων με το PCB σε ακριβης διαστασεις 18,5χ14,6 cm
Επισεις ειναι ενσωματωμενο και το κυκλωμα καθυστερησης για 2 λεπτα.
Ελπιζω να μην ξεχασα κατι.Αν καποιος εχει απορια για οτιδηποτε απλα ρωταει.

----------


## Thanos10

Λαζαρε τρομερη δουλεια θα ελεγα πολυ επαγγελματικη μπραβο φιλε.

----------


## lazarost

Το τροφοδοτικο που εχω παραπανω ειναι compact.
Τα εχει ολα επανω......ιδου και ενα δειγμα.Λειπουν μερικα υλικα βεβαια 
οπως και η ψυκτρα δεν εχει βιδωθει ακομα.

----------


## lazarost

Στο τυπωμενο εχει ενα σημειο που δεν εχει συνεχεια....
το διορθωσα ....το σωστο σχεδιο ειναι εδω

----------


## Phatt

Πεντακαθαρη δουλεια ρε φιλε, τυφλα να χουν τα εργοστασια!
Ανετα το βγαζεις σε γραμμη παραγωγης...

Σου ευχομαι να εισαι γερος και να κανεις παντα θαυμασιες κατασκευες και καλα αποτελεσματα...Αντε να μαθαινουμε και μεις κατι...

----------


## lazarost

Θα ηθελα να ανεφερω κατι το οποιο το ξεχασα.
Στο τροφοδοτικο εχω βαλει ενα 7805 γιατι ολα τα ρελε που εχω ειναι στα 5V.
Αν καποιος το φτιαξει και θελει να βαλει ρελε 12V απλα αλλαζει το 7805 σε 7812.
Επισεις η αντισταση 10Ω/15W που εχω βαλει επανω στο τυπωμενο δεν ειναι αναγκη να ειναι 
σαν αυτη που εχω βαλει εγω.Απλα αυτη ειχα και αυτη σχεδιασα.Μπορει να μπει 
οποιαδηποτε μιας και εχω προβλεψη ακροδεκτες στην πλακετα επανω.
*ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΜΑ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ* σημειο στηριξεις δεν πρεπει να εχει ηλεκτρικη επαφη
με την γειωση.Το μονο σημειο που θα συνδεθη ηλεκτρικα με την κοινη
γειωση ειναι το *GND POINT*.
Ολες οι τασεις εχουν κοινο *0* με αυτο το σημειο.
Λογο του οτι δεν φαινοντε τα τρανζιστορ ισχυος πια ειναι και που εχουμε τα εξης.
Απο αριστερα προς δεξια οπως βλεπουμε το Layout
IRFPG50--------------IRF830-------------LM338
Το IRFPG50 ειναι σε θηκη TO-247 και να δεν βρητε αυτο μπορειτε να βαλετε ενα με τα ιδια χαρακτηριστικα αλλα 
προσοχη να εχει την ιδια διαταξη στους ακροδεκτες.

----------


## lazarost

Τελειωσα και τους τελικους ελέγχους στο τροφοδοτικο και μιας και ειναι ολα
ωραια και καλα εδεσα και τα καλωδια να μην ειναι χυμα.
Συνδεθηκε και η πλακετα με τα ρελε εισοδων και ο διακοπτης επιλογης.
Αργα και σταθερα παει η δουλεια........
Το κακο ειναι το δεσιμο των καλωδιων.....πονανε και τα χερια !!!!!

----------


## Phatt

Εισαι και συ παλιοσχολιτης με τα σπαγκακια ε; καλη φαση...

----------


## Thanos10

Λαζαρε βαλε και τον τηλεχηρισμο για την ενταση θα ειναι πολυ καλο.

----------


## h@ris

Πoλύ ωραίο!! Περιποιημένο και καλύτερο από εργοστασιακό  :Wink:

----------


## lazarost

> Λαζαρε βαλε και τον τηλεχηρισμο για την ενταση θα ειναι πολυ καλο.




Τηλεχηρισμο δεν βαζω με τιποτα.....
Για Step Attenuator με βλεπω να βαζω και πυκνωτες AuriCap .Πηγαινα για CARDAS πυκνωτες
αλλα τα λεφτα αρκετα γ@μωτο.....

----------


## lazarost

Καλησπερα καλησπερα........
Αρκετο καιρο εχουμε να τα πουμε.Λογω δουλειας εκτος εδρας δεν ημουν στην βαση μου και δεν εκανα τιποτα.Λοιπον μερικα νεα......
Τελειωσε σχεδον η κατασκευη του ενισχυτη , που εχει καταντηση σαν το φαραγγι της Σαμαριας .
Λοιπον ο προενισχυτης αυτη την στιγμη δουλευει τελεια μετα απο μερικα προβληματα.Ειχα αγορασει υλικα απο το μαγαζι της γειτονιας και μια αντισταση απο 3Κ3 ηταν 3Ω3 οποτε εκανα τα δικα του.
Τελος καλο ολα καλα ομως........Αυριο παω να αγορασω καποια εργαλεια να φτιαξω τις μεγαλες τρυπες και ελπιζω μεχρο το ΣΚ να εχει τελειωσει οριστικα.
Οποτε μετα το τελος θα φτιαξω ενα τελικο σχεδιο με τις μετρησεις και ολα τα σχεδια με τα υλικα .......
Και παλι συγνωμμη για τον λιγο καιρο που εκανα να μιλησω

----------


## Phatt

Συρμα ειναι το μηχανακι...Αντε με το καλο Λαζαρε και καλες ακροασεις.

----------


## h@ris

Ωραίος ο Λάζαρος!! Και ότι σκεφτόμουν που χάθηκες...

Άντε με το καλό να τελειώσει και αν μπορείς τράβηξε και κανά βίντεο να τον ακούσουμε...

----------


## lazarost

Καλημερα σε ολους τους φιλους .....
Σημερα τελειωσα σχεδον κατα 98% το μωρο με τις καυτες ρωσσιδες.
Μπηκαν και οι Μ/Τ εξοδου και τα υπολοιπα ψιλολογια που ειχαν μεινει.
Το μονο που εχει μεινει ειναι να βαλω τα βυσματα για τα ηχεια και να γινουν και οι ρυθμισεις για το ρευμα ηρεμιας.
Ελπιζω μεχρι τα μεσα της εβδομαδας να εχει τελειωσει και να τον ακουσω.
Την ημερα αυτη θα σας δωσω και τα τελικα σχεδια που εχω και φυσικα 
και ολες τις μετρησεις.Λιγο υπομονη μονο.....κανει και ζεστη και πρεπει να 
παω και την μικρη για κανα μπανακι.............
Και μερικες φωτο απο το μωρο.

----------


## lazarost

Εχουμε και αλλες........

----------


## lazarost

Αλλες δυο ........
με το τελικο βαρος του

----------


## Phatt

Τι εχεις φτιαξει εδω ρε μαγκα...Εχω πεσει εδω διπλα και παιρνω καμψεις για την παρτη σου!

----------


## IOANNIS

φιλε λαζαρε εισαι φοβερος!!! δεν εχω λογια να εκφρασω, αυτο που βλεπουν τα ματακια μου!!!  :Lol: 
περημενω πως και πως τις εντυπωσεις σου, απο την πρωτη ακροαση!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## lazarost

Ευχαριστω Παναγιωτη και Γιαννη για τα λογια σας.....
Ακομα ομως δεν εχει τελειωσει.....θελει να γραψω και στην προσοψη
και λογο του οτι ειναι 100% χειροποιητος τα γραμματα θα ειναι και αυτα με το χερι....

----------


## h@ris

Κάλα Λάζαρε σου βγάζω το καπέλο!!  :Thumbup: 

Δεν έχει τίποτα να ζηλέψει από τα έτοιμα και προσωπικά το θεωρώ κλάσεις ανώτερο! Είναι κατασκευή για σεμινάριο!! Και πάλι μπράβο!! Υπέροχος!  :Smile:

----------


## xazopartalos

:Tt1:  :Tt1:  :Drool:  :Drool: 
Τα συγχαρητηρια μου Λαζαρε τελειο το μηχανιμα.

----------


## KOKAR

οπτικά είναι Γ@Μ@ΤΟ !!!
μένει τώρα να μας πεις πως είναι ακουστικά και μετρητικά.

υ.γ
και να κανονίσουμε να το ακούσουμε εεεεε?
πάντα ήθελα να δω μια "ξαναμμένη" Ρωσίδα από κοντά !!!!  :Wink:

----------


## lazarost

Ειπα και εγω δεν θα πει μια κουβεντα ο Κωστας ?
Ακουστικα και μετρητικα θα εχουμε αποτελεσματα αυτη την εβδομαδα.
Οσο για τα υπολοιπα κανε υπομονη οταν φτιαχτει και ο δικος μου να 
ερθεις να τον ακουσεις και να τις δεις απο κοντα.......τις *καυτες* Ρωσσιδουλες.
Να τις κερασουμε και κατι τις βρε παιδι μου μιας και θα μας κανουν τα κεφια...... :Tongue2:  :Tongue2:  :Tongue2:

----------


## KOKAR

Ωραία , πολύ ωραία !
περιμένω με αγωνία και τα αποτελέσματα και την live ακρόαση !

----------


## Thanos10

Μπραβο Λαζαρε ετσι πρεπει να ειναι η κατασκευες εδω μεσα  επαγγελματικες  και παλι μπραβο.

----------


## tomhel

Μπραβο λαζαρε ...
Τέλεια κατασκευή , ακρως επαγγελματική...!!!
Ευχαριστιέται το ματι να το βλέπει...!!!

----------


## lazarost

Ευχαριστω πολυ για τα λογια σας......προσπαθω να κανω οτι ειναι δυνατον 
καλυτερο σε καθε κατασκευη μου.Και φυσικα να διορθωνω τα λαθη μου.
Λοιπον εδω εχω την τελικη προσοψη.
Ελπιζω να σας αρεσει και αυτη.Μετα το τελος της εργασιας θα κανω και μια
παρουσιαση της κατασκευης με ολες τις λεπτομεριες.....σχεδια , μετρησεις και
φυσικα εντυπωσεις.
Ευχαριστω και παλι για τα λογια που εχετε πει και για τις συμβουλες.

----------


## Phatt

Πολυ ωραια και η προσοψη αν και σε ενα τοσο ακριβο και προσεγμενο μηχανημα, θα μου αρεσε καλυτερα να δω κατι σκαλιστο επανω στο σασι, και οχι αυτοκολλητα.Επισης εκει το "select" θα προτεινα να γινει "input select".

Οτι λεω εδω βεβαια μικρη σημασια εχει, απλα κανω προτασεις για το τελειο, απο την δικη μου μερια παντα.Αντε και με ενα ομορφο πομολο για το volume.

----------


## lazarost

Παναγιωτη για να γινοταν σκαλιστο , που το ειχα σκεφτει , ηθελε πολυ δουλεια και ανθρωπο να μου το κανει.
Δεν μπορεσα να το κανω οποτε εβαλα ψιλο φυλλο αλουμινιο με γραμματα
και κολληθηκε ......ειναι λιγο vintage στην οψη.......καπως ετσι το ηθελα.
Το κουμπι του volume υπαρχει και αν θελεις να το δεις κοιτα τις χτεσινες φωτο που το εχω επανω.Απλα αλλαξα το ποτενσιομετρο και δεν το ειχα βαλει οταν τραβηξα τις φωτο 
Το select το εβαλα ετσι να μην ειναι το κλασικο input select.....στην αρχη σκεφτηκα set....χι χι χι.
Ο καθενας μας διαφερει στο τι του αρεσει οπτικα ....αλλα οι γνωμες ολες δεκτες.

----------


## Phatt

Φυσικα και ειναι σωστο οι αποψεις να ειναι διαφορετικες, αν ηταν ιδιες την ειχαμε κατσει...Το θεμα με το σκαλισμα ναι οντως χρειαζεται χαρακτη και δεν ξερω τι μπορει να ζητουσε και απο λεφτα.Εαν εισαι εσυ ευχαριστημενος και σε γεμιζει οπως το βλεπεις τα δικα μου τα λογια περισσευουν.Απλα επειδη ζητησες αποψεις, ειπα και γω τι νομιζω καλυτερο.Ειχα ξεχασει οτι το ειδα σε φωτο πιο πανω...οτι ναναι ειμαι  :Blink:

----------


## lazarost

Παναγιωτη σιγουρα το σκαλισμα θα ηταν το καλυτερο αλλα..........
Αυτα τα αλουμινακια ειναι και αυτα παρα πολυ ωραια στο ματι σε live.
Δινουν πραγματικα μια αισθηση παλιου μηχανηματος με συγχρονη τεχνολογια.
Δεκτη η αποψη σου...και αν μπορεσω στον δικο μου θα το κανω........!!!!!

----------


## lazarost

Και υστερα απο τοσο καιρο που μιλαμε για αυτο το μηχανημα σε αυτο το 
τοπικ βρηκα ενα σοβαρο λαθος.............
Κανονικα θα επρεπε να ειναι ΟΛΟΚΛΗΡΩΜΕΝΟΣ ενισχυτης και οχι ΤΕΛΙΚΟΣ.
Μιας και εχει επιλογη εισοδων και προενισχυτη.....
Αν καποιος μπορει να το κανει ας το κανει......την αλλαγη.
Αλλιως ας μεινει ετσι και στο τελος στην παρουσιαση θα μπει το σωστο.
Γρηγορη ακους ? 
Την γνωμη σου !!!!!!!!

----------


## h@ris

> Και υστερα απο τοσο καιρο που μιλαμε για αυτο το μηχανημα σε αυτο το 
> τοπικ βρηκα ενα σοβαρο λαθος.............
> Κανονικα θα επρεπε να ειναι ΟΛΟΚΛΗΡΩΜΕΝΟΣ ενισχυτης και οχι ΤΕΛΙΚΟΣ.
> Μιας και εχει επιλογη εισοδων και προενισχυτη.....
> Αν καποιος μπορει να το κανει ας το κανει......την αλλαγη.
> Αλλιως ας μεινει ετσι και στο τελος στην παρουσιαση θα μπει το σωστο.
> Γρηγορη ακους ? 
> Την γνωμη σου !!!!!!!!



Και σκεφτόμουν καιρό να το πω αλλά λέω κάτι θα ξέρει  :Tongue2:

----------


## Thanos10

Λαζαρε βαλε και τηλεχειρισμο ειναι σπασιμο να σηκωνεσαι καθε λιγο για να ρυθμισεις την ενταση του ενισχυτη αν θελεις σχετικο κυκλωμα εχω φιαξει και εγω στον λαμπατο ενισχυτη που εχω, αλλα το εχω ανεβασει και το Forum, και θα μπορεις να ελεγχεις και τις ειξοδους αν θες ετσι ολοκληρωνεις το πολυ καλο ενισχυτη που κατασκευασες.

----------


## lazarost

Θανο και να ηθελα δεν χωραει μεσα ......και δεν ειμαι και fun του τηλεχειρισμου σε τετοιο μηχανημα.
Τωρα αυτο που πρεπει να κανω ειναι να δω τι φταιει με την εξοδο.
Τον εβαλα σε λειτουργεια και εχω προβλημα.....στην αρχη τραβουσε 700mA η καθε μια.
Μετα αφου εβαλα τα αρνητικα στο μεγιστο -150 ηρθε αλλα οταν παω να ρυθμισω ξαφνικα φευγει και ανεβαινει πανω απο 300 και κοκκινιζουν .
Αυριο θα δοκιμασω να παρω ληψη απο τον Μ/Τ τροφοδοσιας με μικροτερη ταση να δω τι θα γινει.
Θα δωσω ταση απο 250 μεχρι 270DC με αρνητικα γυρω στα -150 και να δω τι θα γινει......
Πραγματικα εχω σκασει.....τοση δουλεια και να μην κατσει ρε μαμωτο............
Ολα αυτα αυριο ομως γιατι τωρα δεν δουλευει  και το μυαλο ..... :Rolleyes:  :Rolleyes:

----------


## lazarost

Καλησπερα.
Ειμαι πολυ χαρουμενος σημερα γιατι τελικα καταφερα και ελυσα το προβλημα.
Το προβλημα ηταν οτι η ταση τροφοδοσιας στις λαμπες εξοδου ηταν πολυ υψηλη.....300V
Πηρα απο αλλη ληψη του Μ/Τ και ετσι πηγαν στα 250 ανοδικα και με αρνητικα -125 το ρευμα ηρεμιας πηγε στα 120mA.
Μικρο αλλα θαυματουργο..........................
Ο ηχος ειναι απλα τελειος.....γεματα και γλυκα μπασα
Βεβαια για να λεμε την αληθεια θελει ακομα λιγο ρευμα να δωσω και να δω τι θα γινει.
Η ισχυη ειναι ικανοποιητικη με αυτο το ρευμα και ελπιζω με λιγο παραπανω να ειναι αρκετη.
Τα ηχεια μου ειναι 87db οποτε ειναι και λιγο δυσκολο να τα οδηγηση αλλα ...............κατι θα γινει καλυτερο.
Στο προγραμμα τωρα ειναι να κοιταξω καποια υλικα στα αρνητικα και αφου καταληξω και στην ανοδικη ταση στην αρνητικη για λογους ασφαλειας θα βαλω και ζενερ να μην μπορει το ρευμα να αλλαξη.
Ολα αυτα αυριο........και μετα τελικες μετρησεις και σχεδια.
Εχω τραβηξει και ενα βιντεο , με το κινητο βεβαια , αλλα δεν ξερω κατα ποσο θα μπορει να αποδωσει την μαγεια και γλυκαδα της καυτης ρωσιδας.
Πραγματικα φιλοι μου το κουτι ζεστενετε παρα πολυ απο τις λαμπες.
Αυτα λοιπον τα νεα μας..............σε αναμονη για τα τελικα αποτελεσματα

----------


## h@ris

Λάζαρε γύρω στα πόσα βαττ βγαίνει ο ενισχυτής; Για την ψύξη του κουτιού θα κάνεις κάτι ή θα το αφήσεις ως έχει;

----------


## lazarost

Χαρη οπως ειναι τωρα γυρω στα 8-10 Watt εξοδο εχω......
Η ρυθμιση ειναι χαμηλα γιατι εκανα δοκιμες.Για το κουτι δεν νομιζω να κανω κατι.Θα το αφησω ετσι.Δεν ειναι και υπερβολικα ζεστο......

----------


## h@ris

Ε είναι και καλοκαίρι και ανέβαζει πιο εύκολα θερμοκρασία... Περιμένουμε με αγωνία την τελική παρουσίαση!

----------


## lazarost

Ναι Χαρη θα την κανω ....ελπιζω συντομα

----------


## IOANNIS

φιλε λαζαρε μειωσε την ταση στα 200V, και ανεβασε το ρευμα που τραβαει η λαμπα στα 170-190mA. TA 125mA που τραβαει τωρα ειναι λιγα για την καυτη ρωσιδα!!  :Rolleyes:

----------


## lazarost

Ναι Γιαννη καπου εκει θα τον κανω να δουλεψει......
μεγιστο ρευμα στα  180-190 mA

----------


## Thanos10

Λαζαρε το τυπωμενο ειναι 4cmx5cm και νομιζω οτι χωραει αποτι εχω δει και στις φωτο αυτο που σου ειπα θα το δεις στην πραξη, και δεν αλλαζει κατι στον ηχο απλα ειναι η ευκολια σιγουρα θα θες να ανεβασεις η να κατεβασεις την ενταση απο εκει που θα καθεσαι να ακους δεν μπορεις να εισαι και διπλα στον ενισχυτη.

----------


## lazarost

Καλησπερα.
Τελικα η ολη κατασκευη τελειωσε με επιτυχια.
Αυριο το πρωι η παρουσιαση και μερικα απο τα τελικα σχεδια.
Και για να παρετε μια πρωτη γευση............μια φωτο.

----------


## agis68

ο γλυκός φωτισμός ενός μελωδικού -αρμονικου ήχου....μπράβο Λαζαρε....πρεπει και εγω να φτιαξω κανα ενισχυτή με λυχνίες και το αποφευγω καιρό λογω ελλιπων γνώσεων....αλλά που θα πάει!

----------

